# Redfish bite is heating up FAST!!!



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

THe water temp inshor in CHarleston has been climbing pretty quickly and the bite is heating up right along with it. Spotted schools of Menhaden in the Stono river on Saturday while I was fishing the docks.

Boated somewhere between 15 and 20 reds from 17 to 30 inches in a couple of hours. I stopped counting when my camera stopped taking pix. Thankfully my video camera was working. Here's a video condensed from about 30 minutes of fishing.






I think the big fish bite will go off early this year.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Sure caught some nice reds....good job


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Great footage! Looks like a blast.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Im jealous....


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Dang!! I was so hoping this report was for Virginia Beach


----------



## Ole Lucky (Oct 17, 2004)

I knew I shouldn't have taken a break from work to take a peak at any new threads. I'm completely sidetracked now!!! Appreciate that!


----------

